# Accompanying spouse visa remote work?



## tiasayy (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi all--

I am planning to arrive and live in South Africa on an accompanying spouse visa. My husband has a job in South Africa (he is not South African). I am wondering if I am able to work remotely while in South Africa (for a non-South African company doing work not related to South African business). Does anyone have any legal resources regarding remote work for this kind of visa or know of any cases where this has been okay?

Thank you very much!!


p.s. I've seen some previous related discussion posts on this topic but as each case seems unique I'm hoping for everyone's advice  Thanks!


----------

